# Work Boots Steel toed/shank?



## tinman44 (Apr 2, 2005)

Which do you have steel toes? steel shank? or both? i found some georgia boots that have steel shank but no steel toes. now i need them, but guys i work with must (rules) wear steel toed boots when climbing poles. so whats your thoughts on these? should i get steel toed too? do you need them in tree? i know that they protect your toes but if log hits my toes with the steel toe then my foot will break there between the toe and the shank. 

Another thought is, are your boots 10'' or 16'' or in between why and do you like them?


----------



## tinman44 (Apr 2, 2005)

well this georgia boot i found is 89 bucks compared to westco's 260 somthing gold er price tag. i have a pair of georgia boot, farm wader er something and they are nice


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 2, 2005)

most of my work is removal so i pretty much live in gaff's. i've been through wesco's, redwing's, georgia boots etc. all i wear now are mid weight hiking boots,and don't look back. a hell of alot more comfortable than so called logger boots.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 2, 2005)

Ken, have you tried gaffs on some of your old ice boots?


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 2, 2005)

tin man.....

what size are you? i have a pair of size 12 georgia boots i paid almost 200 for i'll let go at a steal.


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 2, 2005)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Ken, have you tried gaffs on some of your old ice boots?




i have but only for warmth on cold days. mid weight hikers are alot more comfortable to walk in. mountaineering boots have no flex in the sole, there's a rocker built into the design so there esier to walk in than just a ridged boot. i've been wearing montrail torre boots for about 2 years now i'm on my 3rd or 4th pair. i now live near a north face outlet and just picked up 2 pairs of boots there at a good deal.

after wearing both loggers and hikers with gaffs i would never bother buying loggers again. it may sound strange but it's the truth.


even the so called great wesco's only lasted me a year.

heels are for chic's not tree climber's


----------



## Old Monkey (Apr 2, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> even the so called great wesco's only lasted me a year.
> 
> heels are for chic's not tree climber's



I don't know about you, but I look ???? good in heels!  
I love my Westcos. I have spurred in light weight hiking boots and don't care for it, the spur moves around too much without the heel and I don't like my saw bumping into my unprotected calf. Since I switched into Mallory pads and 16" Westco Highliners(no steal toe for me thanks) I have had *NO PAIN* .  I am a big guy(235 lbs.) and my feet tend to roll to the outside so I only get around two years on my Westcos or any boot for that matter. I climb pretty much everyday so $300 doesn't seem that much to pay for comfort.


----------



## clearance (Apr 2, 2005)

I wear Viberg linesman boots (www.viberg) steel toe, steel shank. In regards to steel toed boots, they are mandatory for treework and construction. If you are logging I don't think so because if a big tree lands on your toe, the steel toe will roll and cut of all your toes. I have a pair of Viberg caulks too, not steel toed. An arborist that worked for my boss and wore different boots (light duty climbing/hiking boots) than us spur wearers had an unfortunate accident occur to him. Well he really did it to himself. He tried to stomp a 7/32 file into the gravel at our yard, I have no idea why, I usually chuck em in the bush or dumpster. The parking lot was built from many loads of well compacted gravel. When he stomped the file went right through the bottom of the boot, his foot and out the top of his boot. He was off work for a couple of weeks, can't figure it out, even though he was a spurless climber he was a hardworking, decent guy.


----------



## Old Monkey (Apr 3, 2005)

clearance said:


> When he stomped the file went right through the bottom of the boot, his foot and out the top of his boot. He was off work for a couple of weeks, can't figure it out, even though he was a spurless climber he was a hardworking, decent guy.



Ouch!! I didn't need that image in my head. Reminds me of a guy I worked with who was using his leatherman to take out the screws in the heel of his boot. He couldn't figure out how he had stepped on so many screws.


----------



## Trignog (Apr 3, 2005)

Finding the right boot is hard when your hung like a clown.


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Apr 3, 2005)

wouldnt steel toed boots be dangerous to a climber or trimmer around electric lines? dont laugh its a serious question


----------



## Ekka (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tinman44 (Apr 3, 2005)

alas i have no money for the wesco's which i would order if i did. i purchased a pair of ga boot steel toed/shanked 11w and hope they fit well and for 89 bucks its better than climbing in boots with no steel shank and no steel toe. also i do this on the side so i wear them once or twice a week for a few hours. 16' highliners would be strange for me doing yard work or feeding the cows ya know, if i were climbing daily i would have some no doubt


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Apr 3, 2005)

*steel toes lol*

and the heads theyll be hitting!!! lol just wanna say thanks ekka lol but i am serious are steel toed boots conductors for electric? im doing all of these tests and ive never saw anything about boots!


----------



## DirtTroll (Apr 3, 2005)

You may laugh but I use USGI jungle boots because of the steel shanks supports my feet when in spikes. Also they are ussually very cheap at about $10 to $15 a pair at the surplus stores.


----------



## fwf (Apr 3, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> ...To some people price is the biggest object....to others quality is the only thing that matters.



And to some of us, customer service is equally important! I can't comment on the quality of Wesco boots because they refuse to answer my emails and return my phone calls about pre-sale questions. 

If I was in the business of selling $300 boots in a market where most cost about 1/2 that, I think I would provide some minimum customer care. Apparently they are attempting to rest on their reputation, which is the demise of many a company.

Joe


----------



## Xtra (Apr 3, 2005)

They make composite toe boots for use around high electrical current and also the composite toe are made to shatter and take the impact of a large heavy hit and not cut off your toes as steel would.

I wear Chippewa loggers, insulated, waterproof, with a steel toe. Very comfortable and durable. I only wish the insole weren't so flexible . . . they're great for walking and groundwork but after a full day in a tree they can begin to hurt.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> Steel toes are not conductors of electricity. Your feet should never be anywhere near a phase!!
> 
> I was a linesman for six years and we are REQUIRED to wear stel toed boots whether climbing or in the bucket.



There are many models of die electric shank/toe work boots out there. ANSI/OSHA requires SAFETY boots

As for MilSpec boots, I wore them for the first 3 years of my 8+ in the USMC, they are the worst mass produced item I've ever had to wear. I went to Danner in my 3rd or 4th year in and kept the crappy cheapo's for inspections where uniformity was required.



> I am a big guy(235 lbs.)



I'm 250 coming out the shower and I wear a $160 mid weight hiker/mountain from REI


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> Steel toes are not conductors of electricity. Your feet should never be anywhere near a phase!!
> 
> I was a linesman for six years and we are REQUIRED to wear stel toed boots whether climbing or in the bucket.



There are many models of die electric shank/toe work boots out there. ANSI/OSHA requires SAFETY boots

As for MilSpec boots, I wore them for the first 3 years of my 8+ in the USMC, they are the worst mass produced item I've ever had to wear. I went to Danner in my 3rd or 4th year in and kept the crappy cheapo's for inspections where uniformity was required.



> I am a big guy(235 lbs.)



I'm 250 coming out the shower and I wear a $160 mid weight hiker/mountain from REI


----------



## Old Monkey (Apr 3, 2005)

Those of you who climb in light weight hiking boots. Do you climb with chainsaws hangind from your saddle? Doesn't it hurt when it hits your leg? I like the 16" of leather protecting me.


----------



## DirtTroll (Apr 3, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Those of you who climb in light weight hiking boots. Do you climb with chainsaws hangind from your saddle? Doesn't it hurt when it hits your leg? I like the 16" of leather protecting me.



It should only bounce on your butt if you have it clipped to your saddle.


----------



## clearance (Apr 3, 2005)

My saw hangs below level with the bottom of my boots so I can reach way out and one hand.


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 3, 2005)

i just use a standard saw strap and biner on a short quickdraw from my saddle. i've climbed with saw's from a 16in bar to 42in and never had a problem with the saw hitting my leg.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Those of you who climb in light weight hiking boots. Do you climb with chainsaws hangind from your saddle? Doesn't it hurt when it hits your leg? I like the 16" of leather protecting me.



The saw should hang below your leg if you leave it running, if you own the buisness, and have employee's it's an ANSI requirment.

My lanyard is one of the cheap straps with 2 rings, when it's not running it's tight to the saddle and i can foot lock w/o it getting in the way.

I have more of a problem with the right leg of my pants wearing out from all the little pick holes from sharp saws. I joke that I should start climbing with dull ones to make my pants last longer


----------



## topnotchtree (Apr 4, 2005)

I wear a Hoffman( http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ )boots and like them alot. A few guys I work with wear boots from Halls. This time of the year, Mud, Dog sh!t that sat all winter, I always slip on overshoes. (http://www.hallssafety.com/catalog_boots/boots.htm.) #51510. These are a bit heavy, but they do a great job protecting your boots. The lineman I work with wear these for electrical protection, and they are very heavy duty.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 4, 2005)

I use the 2 in 1 bungee lanyard from Sherrill. Its a handy little thing. It rarely doesnt have enough reach, only when i am reaching far left, around the tree and some weird twist (saw on right side). I cant imagine having it below my feet, it would get beat to death banging on limbs and such! Not to mention the hassle of it tangling up and such.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh and I climb in dunham hiking boots. They work nicely, but I wish they had a steel toe, they would be nearly perfect then.







They need some TLC with some mink oil.


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Apr 4, 2005)

Steel toed boots cutting off toes is a moot point. Any weight heavy enough to bend over the toe on steel toed boots will do equally catastrophic damage to unprotected toes.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 4, 2005)

Wescos are good if you have flat feet like say if you have feet like an ape, for those of us who are further evolved and have an arch, Whites are the way to go.


----------



## Old Monkey (Apr 4, 2005)

P_woozel said:


> Wescos are good if you have flat feet like say if you have feet like an ape, for those of us who are further evolved and have an arch, Whites are the way to go.



I admit I have one fallen arch, a horrible rollerblading accident...I don't want to talk about it. I had Whites and liked them for firefighting but they only lasted me one season of fire and one winter of tree work. It rained everyday that winter and White's don't do well in wet weather IMO. Yes, I treated the leather regularly.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 5, 2005)

daddieslilgirl said:


> and the heads theyll be hitting!!! lol just wanna say thanks ekka lol but i am serious are steel toed boots conductors for electric? im doing all of these tests and ive never saw anything about boots!



Most CSA/UL approved steel toe/plate boots sold here are shock resistant. In fact personnel working around power lines are required to wear them. The toe and plate is not in contact with the ground, bwing insulated by a sole of some non conducting material (at least in theory)therefore should not be a conduit of electricity. For some reason many Vibram soled boots are not rated as shock resistant. Not sure if this is due to the sole or just because the manufacturer did not bother with the cerification.


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 5, 2005)

clearance said:



> I wear Viberg linesman boots (www.viberg) steel toe, steel shank. In regards to steel toed boots, they are mandatory for treework and construction.



Mandatory by who?


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 5, 2005)

2Coilinveins said:


> Steel toed boots cutting off toes is a moot point. Any weight heavy enough to bend over the toe on steel toed boots will do equally catastrophic damage to unprotected toes.



I agree that it's a moot point, but let me pull a Lumberjack and argue it anyways  

Isn't the idea that yes, the toes would be crushed, but now at the hospital they have to deal with getting the steel cup OFF your toes before they can begin work?

If you WEREN'T wearing them, they can just get straight to work...

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 5, 2005)

I just don't like 'em because they make my toes cold in the snow.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 5, 2005)

NickfromWI said:


> Mandatory by who?



Provincial government safety legislation in Canada. Have an accident without em and kiss any compensation goodbye. Or risk having your job site shut down by an inspector for lack of adherance to PPE regs.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 5, 2005)

NickfromWI said:


> I agree that it's a moot point, but let me pull a Lumberjack and argue it anyways
> 
> Isn't the idea that yes, the toes would be crushed, but now at the hospital they have to deal with getting the steel cup OFF your toes before they can begin work?
> 
> ...



That type of catastrophic injury is very rare. The bulk of toe injuries involve dropping something a good deal less heavy on tender tootsies, say up to 100 lbs.

Nick, if you find steel toes are cold in the winter, try a pair of winter boots with composite toes-they are becoming more and more common up here, maybe a small premium over what steel ones cost.


----------



## ozy365 (Apr 6, 2005)

From a rehab point of view, severed toes have a better prognosis than crush injury... if your local EMT doesn't leave them in the boot, that is. Crush tends to have a high rate of surgical amputation (IMO) and tend to have poor revascularization. Talk about cold toes. I hate steel toes I've used so far as I feel claustrophobic in them. My mind is willing, but my body is weak.


----------



## tinman44 (Apr 7, 2005)

not too sure about that if its a fact or opinion. i had all my toes crushed in motorcycle accident. i also had rods in my toes for 6 weeks and now the dont bend, with no toes its hard to learn to walk again right?


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 7, 2005)

I think he is saying it is easier to repair amputated toes as opposed to a mushy skin coverd sack of bones that once were your toes.


----------



## tinman44 (Apr 7, 2005)

amputation=no toes
mooshy toes+pins=toes


----------



## Newfie (Apr 7, 2005)

How about composite toes. They are supposed to solve the problems of steel toes, transferring cold, electricity and severed toes. Composite is supposed to "pop" back into shape after a crush?


----------



## Jumper (Apr 7, 2005)

Composite toes are marketed up here as not being conductive of cold, and also do not set off metal detectors as much as boots with steel toes and plates. I never have heard any claims of their being more suitable for use in electrical hazard areas than steel toes, nor for that matter reagarding their "popping back" as you put it-they are hard plastic.


----------



## Optiboli (Apr 9, 2005)

Where i work , safety boots are required.But i use composite toes and shanks ,they are light and strong aswell .:>


----------



## Newfie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jumper said:


> Composite toes are marketed up here as not being conductive of cold, and also do not set off metal detectors as much as boots with steel toes and plates. I never have heard any claims of their being more suitable for use in electrical hazard areas than steel toes, nor for that matter reagarding their "popping back" as you put it-they are hard plastic.



I'm not saying it it's the gospel truth, just what I have heard. I'm willing to concede that it may be not so.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 10, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> I admit I have one fallen arch, a horrible rollerblading accident...I don't want to talk about it. I had Whites and liked them for firefighting but they only lasted me one season of fire and one winter of tree work. It rained everyday that winter and White's don't do well in wet weather IMO. Yes, I treated the leather regularly.


what were you, usingfor preservative, snoseal or similsr silicone based products will trash oil tanned leather. I use Pecards done that for over adecade and had no problems. The soles on those boots will wear in a season maybe if youre lucky 2 but remember thats 300 days a year on a sole none of that cheap crap these other fellas are flogging will go that distance. :umpkin:


----------



## Bradley (May 5, 2005)

Take an old pair of steel toed boots and cut the toes out. Take a 10lb sledgehammer and hit them repeatedly. If they are not K-mart specials you will have a HARD time crushing them. I've ran an 80K ladder truck over them repeatedly with NO deformation. Also ran a JD450 with no effect.

It is a wives tale about the steels cutting toes off. If that happened you'd have greater problems to deal with. I firmly believe that argument was started by employees who wanted to argue with bosses about wearing them. They have saved me from injury on 4 occasions in which I would have lost toes or worse if not for the steel.

But then again, there was that one time where my granddaddies buddies son's uncle got his toes cut off by the steel toes.


----------

